# Australian age Pension Rules



## George_1947 (Aug 8, 2015)

I had to return to Australia last June for a Will dispute court hearing. While there I spoke to a Centrelink official about living with a partner in the Philippines. The Filipino is not an Australian citizen, never been to Australia, and will never enter Australia. The official advised that I should register the partnership (Mod-P Form), but since the lady has no income, and few assets, my pension would not be affected.

However, today I received a letter saying I am now on the partnered rate, meaning my pension will be cut in half, while my partner is ineligible to receive any payment.

I will be contacting Centrelink later this week, seeking a review, followed by an appeal if my review is rejected. If Centrelink maintains its hard line I will have to separate to survive.

Has any other Australian fallen foul of this rule? I lost the Will dispute, and got nothing.


----------



## soundflower (Nov 10, 2012)

*married rate*

George, use section 24 of the social security act they wont tell you about this, I had to seek it out and I remained on the single pension for two years then my Chinese wife could claim a benefit, your wife is not living in Australia they have got this wrong you have to appeal its incorrect, you should never have advised them you are married, its not an Australia residence issue,  she is not here and cant claim any support income, I have been through this my self however my wife claims newstart now this offsets the loss of $205 off my pension you cannot do this because you don't live in Australia


----------



## George_1947 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks, Soundflower. I contacted another forum, and was given the same advice. I will phone Centrelink tomorrow morning, requesting a review, and citing Section 24.

A relative in Australia learned I have a partner, and I feared she would report me.

I will provide the response when I get it.

Regards...George


----------



## soundflower (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks George for the reply I do wish you well Section 24 is the way to go living in the Philippines and married to a lady from there Iam not too sure.Your wife has no assets or savings to pool has they say, that should entitle you to the single pension they will get you to apply through the P form what ever don't be dictated by the office people I contacted human services and Jennie Maclan at the time in Canberra I wasn't going to accept half the pension when my wife who was 61 and had English language issues we had to wait two years before she could claim a support payment your wife doesn't live or have a visa to live here and wont be living here so they are leading you up the Garden path I would fight the decision some clown has made please keep in contact my name is Geoff


----------



## George_1947 (Aug 8, 2015)

Geoff, I rang Centrelink yesterday, but the woman I spoke to begged ignorance, and promised to call me back, but never did. Phone calls can easily be denied, and there is a limited time to appeal, so I've written a letter which will be posted this afternoon. I will also make a follow-up phone call tomorrow morning.
Regards...George


----------



## soundflower (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok George keep onto them they are un helpul at times take care Geoff


----------



## George_1947 (Aug 8, 2015)

Great news, Geoff, and to all others following this thread. I got a call from Centrelink's Hobart office to say I have a Section 24 exemption, to be reviewed in six months. Given that I don't expect any changes to occur before I die, I hope the exemption continues for me.

Regards...George


----------



## Traviz (May 31, 2016)

Being new to the boards I don't think I can post links yet; but I've found a PDF booklet online that is extremely relevant to this conversation and topic. Relationships and Centrelink .PDF 

Link Added By Moderator


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi George 1947 I am happy to hear you got your full pension and married to a Filipina, I will contact Centrelink International in Hobart asking about that form. I read on the internet about marriage here and that Centrelink will give you a married couples rate (which is less than a single) and your Filipina wife gets nothing due to the fact she is not an Australian Citizen, I thought this very cruel as we have a basic human right to have a partner here in the Philippines and not be penalized for getting married. Good luck mate


----------

